# Trivia 10/21



## luckytrim (Oct 21, 2019)

trivia 10/21
DID YOU KNOW...
Sleepwalking is called somnambulism (Latin somnus "sleep" +  ambulare "to
walk"). About 18% of the world suffers from  somnambulism.


1. In the 60s TV show "The Beverly Hillbillies", what was the  family dog's
name?
2. Where is the 1897 novel, 'War of the Worlds' set  ?
  a. - England
  b. - Australia
  c. - USA , in New Jersey
  d. - USA, in New York
3. Complete this Bible Verse ;
Numbers 19:11 "He that toucheth the ____  ____  of any man  shall be unclean
seven days."
4. What sort of critter is a gerenuk?
  a. - Mammal
  b. - Salamander
  c. - Reptile
  d. - fish
5. If you combine a troubled comedian who died in 1966 with a  large western 
US state, you get the actor who played Luca Brasi in the movie  "The 
Godfather". What's this actor's name?
6. Which of these famous events occurred in  MCMXLV?
  a. - The Chernobyl Disaster
  b. - Germany invades Poland (World War II  begins)
  c. - The atomic bomb is dropped on Hiroshima
  d. - The Bay of Pigs invasion
7. What are the names of Toronto's four major sports  teams?
8. Mexico is part of .....
  a. - North America
  b. - Central America

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Queen Elizabeth II has seen 13 Prime Ministers come and go  during her time
on the Throne.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Duke
2. - a
3. Dead body
4. - a (It is also known as the "giraffe gazelle"  )
5. Lenny Montana
6. - c
7. Maple Leafs, Raptors, Blue Jays, Argonauts
8.  - a

CRAP !!
She's seen 13 Prime Ministers, true, but only 12 of them  have"gone"...
Winston Churchill 1951-1955
Anthony Eden 1955-1957
Harold Macmillan 1957-1963
Alec Douglas-Home 1963-1964
Harold Wilson 1964-1970 and 1974-1976
Edward Heath 1970-1974
James Callaghan 1976-1979
Margaret Thatcher 1979-1990
John Major 1990-1997
Tony Blair 1997-2007
Gordon Brown 2007-2010
David Cameron 2010-2016
Theresa May 2016-2019
Boris Johnson  2019-


----------

